# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Bots, HubSpot, Inc.,Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - HubSpot, Inc.

Home page - hubspot.com/bots

hubspot.com/products/crm/chatbot-builder

----------


## Airicist

"Battle of bots"
In a not-so-distant future, there's a bleak, forsaken landscape.

----------


## Airicist2

How to use a chatbot for your business (guide)

Jul 25, 2021




> How Chatbots Can Help Your Business? Chatbots are a hot new trend in the world of business. They're great for customer service, but they can also be used to do things like make marketing campaigns more personalized and even facilitate buying decisions. In this video, check out how chatbots work and how you can use them to help your business.

----------

